# Ансамбли баянистов второй половины XX в.



## Crazygirl200888 (9 Июн 2013)

Здравствуйте. Пишу курсовую на тему:"Развитие ансамблевой игры на баяне и аккордеоне в России во второй половине XX в". Подскажите наиболее известные коллективы в это время? 
Какую музыку они играли? Как менялся репертуар с течением времени? Подскажите, где можно найти материал по данной теме?


----------



## levsha34 (9 Июн 2013)

У Имханицкого пара книг по этой теме есть.
"Музыка зарубежных композиторов для баяна и аккордеона" и
"История баянного и аккордеонного искусства"

Имханицкий Михаил Иосифович - профессор академии Гнесиных, доктор искусствоведения


----------



## Vladimir Zh (10 Июн 2013)

Альфред Мирек "Гармоника. Прошлое и настоящее".
Пятисотстраничное издание, найдёте практически всё. Правда, сухие справочные данные, но для затравки пригодится.


----------



## Crazygirl200888 (11 Июн 2013)

Большое спасибо,но эти учебники я уже прочитала от корки до корки, думала, может ещё что - нибудь есть.


----------

